# ITR - Interra Resources



## Trader Paul (16 June 2008)

Hi folks,

ITR ... floating on 19062008 and our astroanalysis
indicates, that this one is likely to be strong, from 
the outset, with a very strong and positive light
focused on ITR, on 20062008 ..... 

Other time cycles for ITR, expected around:

     3006-01072008 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles here.

          06082008 ..... minor and positive

       08-11082008 ..... minor and positive news expected

          22082008 ..... minor and positive light on ITR

       23-24092008 ..... significant and positive cycle

          03102008 ..... short, aggressive rally ... ???

       22-23102008 ..... positive spotlight on ITR ... 

          04112008 ..... positive news expected here

          12112008 ..... minor and positive

       14-17112008 ..... minor cycle

          21112008 ..... minor cycle

          24112008 ..... minor cycle

       05-08122008 ..... significant and negative cycle

          12122008 ..... minor and positive news

       19-22122008 ..... minor and positive light on ITR

          29122208 ..... minor and positive

          02012009 ..... negative news expected here.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (19 June 2008)

Hi folks,

ITR ..... new listing today and no sellers have surfaced, as yet !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner (17 November 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ITR ..... new listing today and no sellers have surfaced, as yet !~!
> 
> ...




Accidentally I visited this thread today 16 Nov 2011 some more than three years after it was last posted and then ASX site. It seems there is no trading on this share . 

Any one knows about this company listed in SGX and ASX and throw some light ?

Cheer


----------



## Miner (25 November 2011)

Miner said:


> Accidentally I visited this thread today 16 Nov 2011 some more than three years after it was last posted and then ASX site. It seems there is no trading on this share .
> 
> Any one knows about this company listed in SGX and ASX and throw some light ?
> 
> Cheer




i have received a reply from the company last night saying it has been DELISTED now.
Funny enough every thing is done in Singapore by an Australian Company and the finish line was to take the listing out of ASX and transfer to SGX.

Thanks God, never held AS THE STARS have  NEVER FORESEEN as well

With the Delisting this ITR  thread could be CLOSED by System Admin.

---------- Forwarded message ----------



From: Andrea Choo <andrea@interraresources.com>
Date: 23 November 2011 18:22
Subject: RE: ITR listing in ASX
To: >



Dear xxx,



Please find attached our latest company announcement regarding our delisting from the ASX.



We trust that this answers your query.



Regards

Andrea



Andrea Choo

Administration Manager

Interra Resources Limited

1 Grange Road

#05-04 Orchard Building

Singapore 239693




Email      andrea@interraresources.com

Direct    +65 6838 7042

Tel         +65 6732 1711

Fax        +65 6738 1170


www.interraresources.com

Co. Reg. No. 197300166Z

============
Dear Mr Marcel Han Liong Tjia (CEO)



I was doing some research on Interra Resources. 

I noticed the share has hardly traded in ASX for some long time.

Could you please advise if ITR is still a tradeable share in Australia or just traded in SGX ?



Regards


Trail of Communication :


----------

